# Hohe RAM auslastung obwohl nichts läuft.



## Solemanzed (19. Oktober 2016)

*Hohe RAM auslastung obwohl nichts läuft.*

Hallöchen,

Ich stehe seit einiger Zeit vor einem Problem.
Mein RAM steht immer zwischen 90 - 100% obwohl nichts läuft.
PC neustart bringt nichts.  Ich vermute, dass es mit einem Windows Update zusammenhängt.
Denn ich habe, nachdem ich das Problem vorher schon nicht lösen konnte mein Betriebssystem neu aufgesetzt.
Die dafür verwendete Installationsdatei ist ein wenig älter und solange Windows nicht auf die neuste Version Updated funktioniert auch alles reibungslos.
Sobald aber ein bestimmtes Update installiert wurde, dauerts meist 1-2 Tage bis mein Arbeitsspeicher irgendwann voll ausgelastet ist, obwohl nichts läuft.

Ich habe mal gehört, dass Windows sich arbeitsspeicher sichert und denn evtl nichtmehr freigibt, was zu meinem Problem führen kann.
Falls dem so ist, weiss jemand wie man das rückgängig machen kann? Ich würde gerne schauen ob es daran liegt.

Oder kann ich irgendwie einsehen was meinen ganzen ram belegt?


Ich hoffe das ist jetzt nicht allzu wirr formuliert.


----------



## HisN (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hohe RAM auslastung obwohl nichts läuft.*

Nicht genannte Hardware beinhaltet Mainboard mit Killer Nic?
Da hätte die Formsache geholfen.

Falls nicht.

Extrem hohe Arbeitsspeicher-/ RAM-Auslastung bei Windows 10/ 8.x/ 7 - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Solemanzed (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hohe RAM auslastung obwohl nichts läuft.*

Ah entschuldige. Hab nicht dran gedacht meine Hardware mit aufzulisten.

Ja ich glaube ich habe son Killer Network Teil. "Killer e2400 Gigabit Ethernet Controller"

Ich weiss gerade leider nicht welches Mainboard ich habe. 
Prozessor: i5-6500
GraKa: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960
Und Ram sind 8 GB. Weiss grad auch leider nicht mehr darüber. :/


----------



## HisN (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hohe RAM auslastung obwohl nichts läuft.*

Und haste die Suche bemüht?
Die hätte Dir gesagt dass der Treiber der Killer das Problem ist, das Du einer von ganz vielen bist, der nicht den aktuellen von der Hersteller-Homepage benutzt, und das es dafür eigentlich gar keinen neuen Thread braucht


----------



## Solemanzed (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hohe RAM auslastung obwohl nichts läuft.*

Wie zu Hölle soll ich denn darauf kommen, dass mein Killertreiber mit dem Arbeitsspeicher zusammenhängt? 
Darauf kommt doch kein Mensch, der wie ich, keine Ahnung von der Materie hat. 

Wie ich zu beginn schrieb, habe ich einiges schon gesucht und rumprobiert, hat nur alles nicht geholfen. 

Aber viele lieben Dank für deine Hilfe. Werds gleich mal mit dem neuen Treiber probieren.

Wie hängt denn das jetzt genau zusammen? Das würde mich mal interessieren. Wie kann ein Netzwerktreiber den gesammten Ram lahmlegen?



Kurzer Nachtrag: Neuer Treiber hat das Problem bei mir gelöst. Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## MOD6699 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hohe RAM auslastung obwohl nichts läuft.*

Ich benutze aber den aktuellsten Killer Treiber von ASRock und dennoch ist die Auslastung bei 40%?


----------



## HisN (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hohe RAM auslastung obwohl nichts läuft.*

Asrock ist nicht der Hersteller der Killer.

Milchmädchen-Erklärung Speicher Leck:
Der Treiber fordert vom System Speicher zum Arbeiten an, z.b. als Puffer. Nach der Nutzung gibt er allerdings nur die Hälfte davon an das OS zurück, den Rest vergisst er. Und das passiert jedesmal wenn Daten übertragen werden.

Und Du hättest ja gar nicht nach der Killer suchen brauchen, sondern nur danach dass der Speicher voll läuft, das passiert zur Zeit bei sehr vielen User mit Killer.... den Zusammenhang erkennt man dann schon wenn man gehäuft drüber stolpert.

Wenn man nach Brennen in der Brust sucht, kann man ja auch bereits den Zusammenhang zum Herzinfarkt stolpern, oder?


----------



## Schmuppes (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hohe RAM auslastung obwohl nichts läuft.*



HisN schrieb:


> Wenn man nach Brennen in der Brust sucht, kann man ja auch bereits den Zusammenhang zum Herzinfarkt stolpern, oder?



Mag sein, aber ich hätte genau wie der Threadersteller aus vollem Arbeitsspeicher nicht sofort auf die Netzwerkkarte geschlossen. Das ist für mich so ein Bauteil das auf dem Mainboard vorhanden ist und sofort von meinem Radar verschwindet, wenn es mal einen halben Tag ohen Verbindungsabbrüche funktioniert hat. Ich sehe ein dass eine Google-Suche geholfen hätte, aber nur weil ein Thema in anderen Foren schon diskutiert wurde, heißt das doch nicht dass er hier die Frage nicht stellen darf. Danke jedenfalls für deine Hilfe, auch wenn sie widerwillig kam.


----------



## MOD6699 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hohe RAM auslastung obwohl nichts läuft.*

ok danke


----------



## HisN (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hohe RAM auslastung obwohl nichts läuft.*



Schmuppes schrieb:


> aber nur weil ein Thema in anderen Foren schon diskutiert wurde, heißt das doch nicht dass er hier die Frage nicht stellen darf. Danke jedenfalls für deine Hilfe, auch wenn sie widerwillig kam.



Er darf alles fragen was er möchte, aber wenn es was gehäuft im Forum auftritt, dann gehe ich davon aus das man das findet, auch ohne einen neuen Thread zu starten. Das Forum ist doch kein Google dass man mit ganzen Sätzen füttert. Das ist mit ein Grund warum man nicht sofort drüber stolpert, weil die vorhandenen Antworten in ständig den gleichen Fragen untergehen, weil jeder seinen eigenen Thread braucht. Wenn man Deiner Argumentation folgt, kann mann die Sufu ja gleich abschaffen. Wenn Du denn mal 2000 Antworten geschrieben hast, anstatt nur 200 wird Dir das auch aufgehen.


----------



## MOD6699 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hohe RAM auslastung obwohl nichts läuft.*

Alles klar, dass wars bei mir. Nun hat der Arbeitersspeicher eine Auslastung von 20%  

Danke nochmal


----------



## Schmuppes (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hohe RAM auslastung obwohl nichts läuft.*



HisN schrieb:


> Er darf alles fragen was er möchte, aber wenn es was gehäuft im Forum auftritt, dann gehe ich davon aus das man das findet, auch ohne einen neuen Thread zu starten. Das Forum ist doch kein Google dass man mit ganzen Sätzen füttert. Das ist mit ein Grund warum man nicht sofort drüber stolpert, weil die vorhandenen Antworten in ständig den gleichen Fragen untergehen, weil jeder seinen eigenen Thread braucht. Wenn man Deiner Argumentation folgt, kann mann die Sufu ja gleich abschaffen. Wenn Du denn mal 2000 Antworten geschrieben hast, anstatt nur 200 wird Dir das auch aufgehen.



In deinem Fall eher 2000 Bilder von CPU-Limits, oder? Es gibt Leute, die gar kein Interesse daran haben, regelrecht in Internetforen zu wohnen.


----------



## HisN (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hohe RAM auslastung obwohl nichts läuft.*

Dann dürfen die sich halt nicht darüber beklagen, wenn man sie anmacht, dass die Sufu mal wieder ignoriert wurde.
Denn sonst wüsste man auch über das CPU-Limit bescheid und müsste nicht ständig die gleiche Frage stellen, und nur die Namen der verwendeten Hardware varrieren.


----------



## Meroveus (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hohe RAM auslastung obwohl nichts läuft.*



Schmuppes schrieb:


> In deinem Fall eher 2000 Bilder von CPU-Limits, oder? Es gibt Leute, die gar kein Interesse daran haben, regelrecht in Internetforen zu wohnen.



Die Essenz bleibt die selbe, Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe. Die ist durch eine Suchfunktion gegeben, würde die auch jeder nutzen, müsste good old HisN nicht ständig seine Bilder erneut Posten -> hätte nur die hälfte an Beiträgen und wahrscheinlich auch noch alle Finger an der Hand, durch die Abnutzungserscheinungen .


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hohe RAM auslastung obwohl nichts läuft.*

ich greife das Thema mal kurz auf, da ich das selbe problem habe und zwar seit heute.... gestern war noch alles iO, kA warum das dann so plötzlich auftritt... und dazu kommt ja auch, dass ein speicherleck meistens dazu führt, dass der speicher langsam voll läuft, nicht direkt beim hochfahren bei 100% hängt, oder?

€dit: allerdings hat auch bei mir der aktuelle treiber wunder gewirkt... vorher 16/16gb belegt, jetzt 1,6/16^^


----------



## HisN (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hohe RAM auslastung obwohl nichts läuft.*

normalerweise läuft der Speicher langsam voll, nicht sofort. Ja.


----------

